# AZ home with termites



## Maj92az (Oct 23, 2020)

A 20 year old home in the Phx market i am looking to buy- has had termites. Don't know much yet- but what questions should I ask? 

This home has had only 1 owner since new- the home is very very clean. The disclosure form mentions once has termites and had treatment with continuous monitoring. All receipts and I am told there are treatment things (holes??) Outside around the home. 

I don't know the world of termites- so its hard for me to understand the process of termites and the treatment. Any questions I should ask or things I should have inspected?? One person told me that a house that had termites- then treated- is better than a home that never had evidence of any and never treated...

Thx


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Treatments often come with some form of guarantee. If so ask to have that transferred to you along with the ongoing inspections and whatever they require. Also ask for any and all reports they generated.

Having a termite issue treated and serviced by professionals was the right thing to do and if you can become the new owner with all the included protection you should be fine. You want to be sure if there is a future problem they will be responsible at the same level as if you were the original owner.

They might require you to have a new inspection and treatment but that can be part of the purchase price.

Bud


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Maj92az said:


> A 20 year old home in the Phx market i am looking to buy- has had termites. Don't know much yet- but what questions should I ask?
> 
> This home has had only 1 owner since new- the home is very very clean. The disclosure form mentions once has termites and had treatment with continuous monitoring. All receipts and I am told there are treatment things (holes??) Outside around the home.
> 
> ...


In keeping with Bud's comments, it's possible that AZ might have some laws relating to that. I knew CA does, but we have laws for everything . . .


----------

